# Anyone shut down (liquidate) a business in Mexico?



## tentaguasu (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm in the US, trying to work on a legal issue related to shutting down (liquidating) a business in Mexico and am having a heck of a time finding legal counsel that I feel comfortable with.

Has anyone had experience doing this?

If not, do you know of mexican legal counsel you'd trust to give good, honest feedback on this issue?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and I hope you will find someone who can lead you in the right direction. I gather that it is more complicated than just having a final sale and closing the doors.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

what industry?
what state?
how long in business?
how many employees?


----------



## tentaguasu (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes, it's much more complicated than shutting the doors, unfortunately.

It's in the DF. No employees, very few operations. In business about 1.5 years. It was more an attempt to do something that fell through right up front than an ongoing concern.

Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------

